# Another N.I new guy..



## daviscup (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi everyone just thought i'd say a quick hello.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome to DW... where r u from?


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi there!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Hey wer ya from?


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello there! :wave:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello there


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

heylo


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

hello there what u drive? welcome!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

welcome:wave:


----------



## zetec115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Evenin':thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

guten tag yah


----------



## daviscup (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I live down in Newry and currently drive 2005 Honda Civic type R. Totally new to all this detailing stuff but just ordered some Meguiars Shampoo Plus, Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt, Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel, Meguiars Quik Clay kit, Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax and some microfibre buffing cloths so hopefully a step in the right direction. Starting to think i may also need a Porter Cable :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Good time to buy a PC given the exchange rate. Bought one a couple of weeks ago and it was great removing dealer induced swirl marks from my wifes new Golf.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

daviscup said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! I live down in Newry and currently drive 2005 Honda Civic type R. Totally new to all this detailing stuff but just ordered some Meguiars Shampoo Plus, Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt, Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel, Meguiars Quik Clay kit, Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax and some microfibre buffing cloths so hopefully a step in the right direction. Starting to think i may also need a Porter Cable :buffer: :thumb:


Hey can i ask if you've had any problems with the steering/suspension on the civic?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ruth dont know if this helps but I had about a dozen or so mates bought Type r civics when they were first launched ALL had to go back and have complete front and rear suspensions changes struts arms everything and also a new steering rack fitted as well!!! Its was all under warrenty and was aparently nearly £2k worth of work at a dealer!!!!


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome Welcome Welcome ...............


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site mate!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Ruth dont know if this helps but I had about a dozen or so mates bought Type r civics when they were first launched ALL had to go back and have complete front and rear suspensions changes struts arms everything and also a new steering rack fitted as well!!! Its was all under warrenty and was aparently nearly £2k worth of work at a dealer!!!!


2005 Accord was the same, all had to go back and have the rear link arms changed, the original ones gave the back wheels excessive camber.


----------



## daviscup (Apr 20, 2007)

Yup its a well known fault with the type r's and this problem can be fixed at your dealer if your car is still under warranty. If you go to www.civictype-r.co.uk and do a search you'll find all the information you need :thumb:


----------



## daviscup (Apr 20, 2007)

Erwego where did you buy your porter cable from? Did you get it through the link on this site? Also if you dont mind me asking roughly how much did it cost?


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

My mate ordered a PC with sfx pads and spot pads and backing plates etc not too long ago for £131 delivered. The exchange rate is slightly better atm so it shud be a wee touch less!


----------



## daviscup (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy days!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Ruth dont know if this helps but I had about a dozen or so mates bought Type r civics when they were first launched ALL had to go back and have complete front and rear suspensions changes struts arms everything and also a new steering rack fitted as well!!! Its was all under warrenty and was aparently nearly £2k worth of work at a dealer!!!!


Yeah dads had new suspension up front, then it was apparently "fitted wrong" so that was fixed, their latest solution was to slap a load of grease round the front struts :wall: wonder how long this will last lol. Cheers tho i'll let him know..


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

I went though the site and ordered from Autopia. Used the discount code. Around £128 delivered with a couple of other small things with the order.

Should have ordered more pads though!

Great service from them and very helpful when it comes to delivery into the UK!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## daviscup (Apr 20, 2007)

Think i'll order one this weekend then. What pads and polish do you guys recommend? I'm looking to take swirls out of my milano red honda. Think i read somewhere that Honda paint is quite soft so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep honda paint is very soft indeed  I'd recommend using sonus SFX pads, 1, 2 and 3 in both 6" and 4", cant go wrong with those. As for polish I would suggest something like menzerna final finish and intensive polish 

Clarke


----------

